# Flounder Lights



## Bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

Been reading posts for a while, thought I'd finally write one. Great site, great info. I recently graduated to a little stauterbilt from a kayak. I had the lights rigged on the yak, the submersible test tube looking ones, not stabright but similar, but now I'm looking to upgrade a little. Should I go with halogen, they're cheap, or the HPS lights?, and do the HPS draw less than the halogens? Also, when you guys run halogens or hps, do you have to run a generator? Has anyone used a battery with an inverter to run the lights before? Thanks for the info. to those that provides. Gig on!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I tried to run 5x500 watt halogens using 6 batteries and 2x2500 watt inverters, it ran for about 15 minutes. I like using a generator and HPS lights myself.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is a great site for information on flounder lights. Also, go to the "home" page and access a great deal of more info on all sorts of underwater lighting. They have a good comparison chart as well.

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html


----------



## Bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

Just acquired one of the little honda generators, you can hardly hear it. I'm going to go with halogen lights first, then maybe to HPS. I hear everyone on here using them HPS, how do they compare? This is from someone that started out wading with a car headlight siliconed to a section of pvc and a motorcycle battery in a backpack at crooked island sound, to a kayak with the submersible test tube lights, now about to use halogens with a generator from a more steady boat, is the HPS the next step in flounder gigging evolution? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Having had some of those lights from that link above....They Sucked! 1st time out water got to one and screwed it up.

In 12V it's hard to beat the Brinkman Starfires.

Now onto Bromley's questions.

Go here and read. It's already been posted.

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/forumdisplay.php?f=21

HPS...if equipped with Capacitors will draw less than a Halogen. HPS will penetrate murky water better. HPS will put out more Lumens.

If your gonna stay on white sand bottoms then Halogens are fine, but that's not necessarily where the fish are.


----------

